# Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen

ich tausche nächsten Monat meinen In Win Maerlstorm gegen ein Fractal ARC Midi R2 aus. Nun meine Frage welche Lüfter sind zur Zeit am leisensten , quasi runtergeregelt lautlos und trotzdem noch gut Luft in und aus dem Gehäuse fördert?! Die Lüfter sollten komplett Schwarz sein oder Schwarz/weiß und eine Ummantelung der Kabel haben. Der Preis sollte unter 15 pro Stück bleiben

Wie viele Lüfter soll ich ins ARC bauen (einen vorne rein / einen hinten raus/ 1 oder 2 oben raus ? )

Kollege hat diese drinne die mir gefallen oder gibt es bessere oder günstigere ? 140x140x25 Noiseblocker Silent Pro Fan L-PK2R 1200U/m 20dB(A)

im In Win habe ich zur Zeit diese NB´s drinne die ich auf 600 u/min laufen habe und ich höre nichts

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...kSilent-Fan-XL2R-1500U-m-21dB-A--Schwarz.html 

 aber leider passen die Farblich nicht zum ARC und ich möchte das IN WIN auch gerne mit den 4 Noisis verkaufen , da ich die originalen Luffis auch nicht mehr habe am Seiten Teil sitzt auch noch ein 220mm INWIN Luffi ( Original )

Gruss


----------



## Timblutaxt (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*

Den Silent Pro habe ich als rückseitigen Lüfter und er ist durchaus leise. Ist aber noch hörbar gegenüber meinen eloobs. Aber es stört absolut nicht und mein Gehäuse steht auch auf dem Tisch.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*

Hier von Be quiet. Einfach Top Lüfter


ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails be quiet SilentWings2 140mm

ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails be quiet SilentWings2 120mm


----------



## Dichlorvos (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*

Die Noiseblocker-PK2 sind sehr gut, da sind noch Noctua NF-A14 oder BeQuiet SW2 vergleichbar. Test: Noiseblocker 140-mm-Lüfter - Lautstärke - hardwaremax.net. Kannst dir auch Enermax TB Silence oder Cluster anschauen Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm (UCTB14B) habe vorne 2x 120mm Cluster und hinten 140mm TB.Silence drin mit 600-700rpm laufen, sind super leise + bei niedrigen umdrehungen leistungsstark.
Die besten sind die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS gibts aber nur als 120mm. siehe Vergleich: NB-Bionic-Loop-Fan gegen Noctua NF-P12 - YouTube


----------



## zeta75 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*



> 140x140x25 Noiseblocker Silent Pro Fan L-PK2R 1200U/m 20dB(A



für mich momentan auch die besten......(noch keinen Vergleich gehabt zu den eLoops aus gleichem Hause) Dazu musst Du die wg der Silikon Ummantelung nicht mehr entkoppeln,2 Kabellängen....P/L passt auch!
Die Haltbarkeit wird sich allerdings erst noch zeigen. Bei den Silent Wings mit dem Fluid Lager von BQ ist die erwiesen. 
Wenn Du etwas auf Budget achten willst...tun es auch die Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK1 - 140mm Habe den direkten Vergleich an einer LS mit dem Pro  Black Silent. Ich höre Unterschied.
Mfg

gerade erst gesehen hast die normalen BS ja drin!



> Vergleich: NB-Bionic-Loop-Fan gegen Noctua NF-P12 - YouTube


krass     hab diese unverschämten Preise nur weil Sie vielleicht nicht in Fernost fertigen nie verstanden!Kühler keine Frage.....sind top aber kosten auch!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*

Ich selber habe diese Nanoxia drin, und die sind quasi auch nicht wahrnehmbar aus dem Gehäuse heraus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich selber habe diese Nanoxia drin, und die sind quasi auch nicht wahrnehmbar aus dem Gehäuse heraus



Danke schon mal für die ganzen antworten 

mit den eloops hatte ich mir auch schon uberlegt aber die sind ja auch sehr teuer ....lohnt sich der auf pr zu den pk 2 ? 

die Nanoxia hatte ich früher auch schon ....sind sehr gut aber halt grün  also fallen die weg....
Wieviele lüfter solle ich nun einbauen ?


----------



## zeta75 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*

nachkaufen kannst doch immer noch.....würd erst einmal  140/140 R/R  und oben in die Ecke einen 120.Ob sich überhaupt lohnt vorne noch einen 2. einzubauen hängt davon ab wieviele HDD Du einbauen willst. Schönes Gehäuse!


----------



## shadie (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*

Ich werfe da mal was in die Runde 

Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör

Bei Kit 2 hast du einen größeren Luftdruck.


----------



## Lyph (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*

Das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit seinem vielen Mesh verhindert eh einen Silent-PC, somit wirst du immer Geräusche wahrnehmen. 

Deine Intention ist also möglichst laufruhige (= angenehme Geräuschkulisse) Lüfter zu nehmen?

Du sprichst von regelbaren Lüftern, womit möchtest/kannst du diese steuern?

Aus deiner Signatur entnehme ich folgendes System: Phenom II X4 965, Scythe Mugen 2, Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3, ASUS HD7950, 8GB DDR3-1600, Sea Sonic X-Series X-660, Samsung SSD 830 Series, Samsung Spinpoint F3.

Aus dem System wirst du auch mit teuren eLoops die HDD, die GPU und den Mugen stets hören. Daher würde ich an deiner Stelle keine teuren Lüfter einbauen. Bleib bei den NB sofern du sie unter 1000rpm regeln kannst. Ansonsten sind die Enermax T.B.Silence stets empfehlenswert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2013)

Lyph schrieb:


> Das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit seinem vielen Mesh verhindert eh einen Silent-PC, somit wirst du immer Geräusche wahrnehmen.
> 
> Deine Intention ist also möglichst laufruhige (= angenehme Geräuschkulisse) Lüfter zu nehmen?
> 
> ...


 
Habe eine digitale zalman luftersteuerung . der mugen 2 ist eine pcgh edtion mit zwei scythe Slipstream druppe und runtergeregelt also unhörbar ....
Anfang nächstes Jahr gibts einen i5 4670k + Board und neuen kühler  und eine 256gb ssd Samsung 840 pro

soooo kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen 120x120x25 Noiseblocker eLoop Fan B12-2 - Hardware, Notebooks oder 140x140x25 Noiseblocker Silent Pro Fan L-PK2R 1200U/m 20dB(A)

wollte 3 nehmen . Einen vorne rein , einen hinten raus und oben in der ecke einen raus.
oder reichen zwei? weil die graka pustet ja auch viel heisse luft ins Gehäuse...mmmhhhhhhh

was meint ihr welche der beiden Luffis auf ca 600u/min sind leiser oder tut sich da nichts...?

einen test der beiden wäre schön 

Juuuuhuuuuu ?!?


----------



## Autorocker (24. Juni 2013)

Ich selber hab auch das Arc Midi....man kann aber leider vorne und hinten NUR 140mm Lüfter einbauen  Vielleicht kann man 120mm Lüfter mit einem entsprechendem Montage Kit einbauen, aber ob das funktioniert. Keine Ahnung!
Außerdem, beim 2ten Lüfter steht 20 Db: ist schon relativ laut. Wenn ich mein Spectre Pro auf 100% stelle, dann hebt neben mir ein Heli ab  und bei meinem Lüfter steht 22DB laut Angabe.
Edit: falls du das Gehäuse neu und original bekommst, sind schon 3 sehr leise Lüfter vorinstalliert


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*



Autorocker schrieb:


> Ich selber hab auch das Arc Midi....man kann aber leider vorne und hinten NUR 140mm Lüfter einbauen  Vielleicht kann man 120mm Lüfter mit einem entsprechendem Montage Kit einbauen, aber ob das funktioniert. Keine Ahnung!
> Außerdem, beim 2ten Lüfter steht 20 Db: ist schon relativ laut. Wenn ich mein Spectre Pro auf 100% stelle, dann hebt neben mir ein Heli ab  und bei meinem Lüfter steht 22DB laut Angabe.
> Edit: falls du das Gehäuse neu und original bekommst, sind schon 3 sehr leise Lüfter vorinstalliert


 
die sollen ja auch nicht auf Vollgas laufen  nur zum benchen sonst nur auf ca 600 u/min

ich werde wohl die 140er NB´s PK2 nehmen...ausser jemand kann mich noch umstimmen


----------



## Autorocker (24. Juni 2013)

Was meinst du eigentlich mit Gehäuse tauschen? Neu oder was anderes? Wenn neu, dann würde ich die vorinstallierten Lüfter drinn lassen und evtl. noch mal einen von den vorinstallierten einbauen. Dann hättest du vorn 2 und hinten 2 Lüfter die auf 50% unhörbar sind.
Die vorinstallierten sind übrigens die 
Fractal Design Silent Series R2 140mm


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2013)

Autorocker schrieb:


> Was meinst du eigentlich mit Gehäuse tauschen? Neu oder was anderes? Wenn neu, dann würde ich die vorinstallierten Lüfter drinn lassen und evtl. noch mal einen von den vorinstallierten einbauen. Dann hättest du vorn 2 und hinten 2 Lüfter die auf 50% unhörbar sind.
> Die vorinstallierten sind übrigens die
> Fractal Design Silent Series R2 140mm



Mein In Win Maerlstorm kommt weg und ein neues arc R2 wird bestellt . Kollege hat das arc Midi 1 und er sagt die lufter sind nicht so gut....oder sind die im R 2 andere luffis ?


----------



## Autorocker (24. Juni 2013)

Hab jetzt spontan keine Infos zu den Lüftern vom R1 gefunden, aber ich kann mich über die vorinstalierten nicht beschweren. Ab unter 60-70% sind die Lüfter unhörbar und haben dennoch eine gute Kühlleistung.
Außerdem Kosten die nur 12€
Edit: also laut PCGH haben die bei 100% nur 1 Sone Lautstärke.
Die Lüfter sind auch, wie du es wolltest,  weiß und haben ein gesleevtes Kabel in schwarz.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*

ok danke erstmal...mhhhh oder ich lasse die originalen erst drinne und teste die ausgiebig 

was ist eigentlich mit diesen hier?

Caseking.de » Lüfter » 140mm Lüfter » Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex - 140mm


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*

ich würde die 140x140x25 Noiseblocker Silent Pro Fan L-PK2R 1200U/m 20dB(A) nehmen, 2 vorne, einer hinten. Allerdings hatte ich die mit 750U/min, fand die aber angenehm leise und Temps waren vollkommen in Ordnung.

@Autorocker im ARC R2 kann man jetzt in der Front 120mm Lüfter montieren 

@Evgasüchtiger ich hätt ein wenig bedenken ob die eLoops in der Front nicht nerven, weil der Abstand zum Luftfilter etc. zu nah ist, die eLoops sind da sehr empfindlich (selbst getest mit der PWM Version an einem Megahalems > ab 950U/min fand ich das sauggeräusch etwas lästig), solltest du dich trotzdem für die eLoops enscheiden > BITTE Feedback, so wegen Lautstärke etc.

edit: von den Vortex hört man fast nur gutes... edit2: ja erst mal die Werkslüfter testen, dann austauschen/basteln edit3: hab momentan 3 Enermax T.B. Silence drin (dies emeist auch noch im idle bei ca. 500U/min), leise, Temps völlig i.O. und sehen ziemlich gut aus im ARC mMn


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*



caduzzz schrieb:


> ich würde die 140x140x25 Noiseblocker Silent Pro Fan L-PK2R 1200U/m 20dB(A) nehmen, 2 vorne, einer hinten. Allerdings hatte ich die mit 750U/min, fand die aber angenehm leise und Temps waren vollkommen in Ordnung.
> 
> @Autorocker im ARC R2 kann man jetzt in der Front 120mm Lüfter montieren
> 
> ...



ok werde erst die originalen testen aber schon 2x 140er PK2 mit bestellen....ab 100€ keine Versandkosten midnight Shopping bei mf gell  werde dann 2 fractal vorne und einen hinten raus und die nbs pk2 dann beide oben


----------



## edaknik (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*

Ich werfe immer gerne den Exoten hier in die Runde, auch wenn er mehr kostet als die angegebenen 15 €, er ist aber schon im Preis gefallen. Läuft bei mir auf 450 U/Min. sehr ruhig und sehr leise, befördert aber durch seine Dicke mehr Luft bei niedrigen Umdrehungen als mein vorheriger. Hat 2 Geschwindigkeitsmodi, welche von 500-1200 bzw- 500-2000 gehen (bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten natürlich lauter, aber eher brummig, nicht wie eLoops oder gar boxedKühler Lüfter XD ). 
Die Noiseblocker werden es aber sicher auch tun.
Auf keinen Fall die eLoops in die Front! Habe ich getestet und ist wirklich unschön  , ansonsten aber sehr gut.


----------



## Knappknacks (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*

140x140x25 Noctua NF-A14 FLX Lüfter - 140mm - Hardware,
Hab ich an meinem Radiator 2st. davon und bin zufrieden


----------



## Luca1801 (1. Juli 2013)

Den Noctua Lüfter kann ich auch sehr empfehlen lediglich unter Vollast hört man ein ruhiges tiefes, man kann fast schon angehnem dazu sagen, Geräusch. Also von mir gibts ne klare Kaufempfehlung für Noctua!


----------



## v3nom (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*

140mm Enermax Cluster läuft auch super leise


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche leise und gute Gehäuselüfter*



v3nom schrieb:


> 140mm Enermax Cluster läuft auch super leise


 
Ja stimmt, wirklich super. Habe ich nämlich auch.


----------

